# What question are the pros tired of answering?



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Shane S.D. said:


> I don't mind answering questions myself, except when I have to tell the same thing to the same person more than once.


I don't mind answering any questions if I can answer them.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Honestly, I don't think we should be tired of answering any questions. I know at times things can get repetitive but that is just how it goes. Do you think Tiger Woods, Tony Stewart, Micheal Jordan, etc get tired of answering the same questions...the answer is probably yes, however, you will rarely ever hear that from them publicly.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*good question*

The questions don't much bother any that I can tell unless the question is pointed at not being nice or intended to make someone look bad. On a similiar note of certain repetitive questions for example, it might not be appropriate to ask how much money someone makes or how much they receive from sponsors.

Most questions are honest down-to-earth inquiries and most are in the mood to help if you ask. So, ask away!


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*?*

Whos on first.
which arrow.
which release.
the one i hate the most is so + so said this is what i should do (--)what do you think.


----------

